# Good morning eberybody



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*yawn*









Mornin









We been snoozing after bweakfast









Iz cwomfy









*sigh*









Mum we go walkies soon?









I steal her sunshine









My leg iz not a snack 









Get off... Child









Iz better I smilwing


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! So cute!!! Woke up in a bad mood and saw these pics and now I'm feeling better. Thanks Sarah!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aww you're welcome Tracy, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I love them both,they're a perfect match those two.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Michelle I think so too


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Such sweet girlies. :love5: Definitely a great way to start my day!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Heather they send lots of licks


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awwww what a perfect way to start my day. Your little ones always make me smile, Sarah.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Ahh its a hard life, eh!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Paula!!! They drive me insane first thing they suffocate me with love when try wake up haha

Lucy I decide I wanna be reincarnated as a chihuahua they sleep eat play walk sleep eat play fab life


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww too cute!
They are so adorable together.
Pals for life!
The captions fit so well too. lol xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lotus where ifs your teefers? !!

So cute, Sarah :-D Love them.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Such a sweet pair. I love the yawning picture. It's adorable!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

They are so cute.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone

Lol kristi she has no teef but bulging gummies and is chewing everything

I need one of daisys they shine they're sooooo White I'm gonna start eating rmbs lol


----------



## cathy lynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Good morning!
Wow cute pics everyone. Now how do I make those cute pics with the doggies names and borders kinda looks like a poster? 
Nice to meet you all I am Cathy I have 4 chihuahuas newbie here!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Pics of your little girls always make me smile Sarah, they are sooo cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks elle... More of Harry pls


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Thanks elle... More of Harry pls


He'll be making another appearance in the pics section later today (unless 'Life' gets in the way of my plans, LOL!)


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Morning. So cute.


----------



## cathy lynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Good Morning!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww Lotus and Daisy are perfect  Kirby says hi girls


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Lovely!  Lotus has a biggg mouth lol!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone... Kirby the girls say hi

Lol Cheryl big mouth for a 2lb 1oz dog haha


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Such pretty pics. I love chis after their naps or when they are laying in the sun...so precious.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

A-DOR-A-BLE! sungglie grummblie bed buddies ;D


----------

